# When to switch to senior food?



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

My girl, April is 7 years old and has been fed Purina One Large Breed Adult formula her whole life (minus her puppy stage where she got the large breed puppy formula). I just can't remember for the life of me when we switched our first golden to senior! I know dogs are considered seniors at age 7. April was also diagnosed at her yearly exam this year with very mild arthritis in her front elbows and knees. She is still extremely active (goes on runs up to 3 miles nearly everyday with me or my husband; goes with me when I ride my horses which can vary usually from 8-15+ miles and not just walking) and the only way I see any evidence of arthritis is after she's had an unusually large amount of exercise, she will get up and walk somewhat stiff for a few steps after she's been laying down for a long time. She also recently injured her front right leg chasing a frisbee-she slid and flipped while trying to grab it and got up whimpering and 3 legged-lame.  She was on 2 pain meds and a muscle relaxer for about 2 weeks, then weaned off. Now we are in the process of working her slowly back up to her normal exercise routine. Anyway, she is doing very well on her current food and is at a nice healthy lean weight. Just wondering if senior food is something I should be considering yet? When did you all switch your goldens to a senior food?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have never switched to senior food. Our 8 year old is being fed Purina Pro Plan Large breed. We keep an eye on his weight and adjust the quantity as we think is necessary.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Golden's are technically a senior dog between 6-8 years of age. It really depends on how the dog is doing. A couch potato that isn't very active is likely slowing down enough that regular adult food is adding weight so by 6 years old. A really active athletic dog that it's still burnng calories rapidly could be 8 or even 9 before to think about senior food. 

So all depends on what you're seeing from your pup. Slowing down and chilling in the couch more and more will be earlier then an athlete that's still very active a bit later obviously


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Max's Dad said:


> We have never switched to senior food. Our 8 year old is being fed Purina Pro Plan Large breed. We keep an eye on his weight and adjust the quantity as we think is necessary.


Keep one thing in mind that the vitamin package is different for an aging dog and it's beneficial for them to be on a senior food at some point. That is why I really hate all life stage foods since all you do is feed more or less of the same food and same vitamins.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I never considered switching Jacks to senior food and doubt I'll ever do that with Bertie when he gets up in age. 

One thing I did with Jacks and will continue to do so with Bertie is routine chiropractor visits - just because an active athletic life = neck/back/shoulder pain in old age for them. Probably won't start Jovi on them until he's 3-4 years old and starting to get into middle age. Jacks had his last visit about 2 weeks before he passed. With him, we found that he could go 3 months before needing adjustments to keep him comfortable. 

I also believe in giving joint supplements and adding regular foods loaded with nutrients to their weekly diet (they get as a replacement for their meals or in addition to their meals, depending on how fat they are). That's things like fish, blueberries, etc. <= That's stuff I'm already doing with my puppy and it's a lifetime thing.

^ Basically, what I'm saying is more care is giving as they hit middle age. 

That all said, around the grapevine and woodwork, I've heard good things about Pro Plan Bright Mind (Large Breed). There's people out there feeding this to their old guys and finding good results. Dogs perking up and feeling better.

I've heard from people who say that the glucosamine in foods like this are enough for an active dog. However, I'll put it this way. My Jacks had bilateral hip dysplasia. He was never symptomatic in his entire life, but probably helped because of me following the vet's instructions regarding joint supplements. This was him getting minimally 1000 mg of glucosamine per day (my vet actually recommended 1500 mg).


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't switch mine off their regular kibble. I will have to adjust the amount they're fed over time, but they always get the same diet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would also only switch based on reduced activity level. But I might also just reduce food quantity. The amounts of things like glucosamine in senior foods are generally not high enough to make that much of a difference. Sounds like your dog is active enough that she still needs her normal adult food - and may never need senior food.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies! I will be sticking with her regular adult food for now.


----------

